# Mac OS 9



## Research Names (Mar 23, 2004)

Where do I go to find programmers for Mac OS 9?


----------



## Viro (Mar 25, 2004)

Back in time? 

Seriously though, I doubt you'll find many OS 9 programmers anymore.


----------



## evildan (Mar 25, 2004)

Yeah, could we ask why you're looking for OS9 programmers?


----------



## wadesworld (Mar 25, 2004)

There are lots of folks that could do it.  Whether they will or not is another matter.

Myself, I will never do another OS 9 project.  Unless you're paying at least double the normal rate, it's just not worth it.


----------



## anarchie (Mar 25, 2004)

Yeah, your first stop in your quest for programmers should be the bank.


----------



## Arden (Mar 25, 2004)

I would have become a Mac OS 9 programmer, but there's almost no free or dirt-cheap compilation software out there for OS 9.  The cheapest actual good product, I believe, was CodeWarrior education edition or something like that, and it was in the arena of $70.  Nowadays, I'm either an online programmer, a Windows Java programmer, or (at some point) an Xcode programmer.

What are you working on that you need an OS 9 programmer for?  What language are you working with?


----------



## Research Names (Mar 25, 2004)

I have a disability and the hardware I use to access my computer with does not work with X yet.


----------



## UNIX X11 (Mar 25, 2004)

http://www.versiontracker.com
http://www.macupdate.com


----------



## Captain Code (Mar 28, 2004)

Anyone that can write Carbon applications(and there are still a lot) can write OS 9 applications.  There aren't a lot of professional programmers here that I know of.


----------



## wadesworld (Mar 29, 2004)

Well, it's not a matter of writing it.  That's the easy part.  Trying to debug it through constant crashes and continually having to reboot between OS X and OS 9 to do your development is what makes it so painful.  I guess if someone has never upgraded to OS X, or has enough money to have a second computer running only OS 9, it wouldn't be that bad.  But, having tried to support an OS 9 product when running OS X, I can tell you that it's a major pain to switch back and forth all the time (and no, often Classic by itself is not sufficient).

Perhaps if the original poster told us more about what this software needs to do, we could give even better suggestions.

Wade


----------



## Research Names (Mar 29, 2004)

Well, I need multipe projects including E-gold mass pay.


----------

